# Athena is 1 year old...



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

And of course we threw her a party!

Okay, so her birthday is on the 11th, but I went home last weekend for the weekend and I convinced hubby to hold a party and invite all her doggy friends. In all we had 3 German shepherds (Athena, Detroit, and Qwando), a golden retriever (Reiley) and a yorkie mix (Coco). Detroit and Qwando are 6 months old (litter mates), Reiley is 1.5 yrs old and Coco is 4, so basically, we had 5 puppies in our apartment. People thought we were crazy, but it was a blast and we only had a few minor scuffles. Here are the pictures:

The birthday girl:









Athena eating her birthday cake (peanut butter, carrots, honey and flour with a yogurt and peanut butter frosting on top. Made especially for the dogs, but hubby had a piece too):









Qwando, Reiley and Athena:









All dogs minus Coco:









All dogs including Coco:









The dogs having a blast:









I am really surprised at how well it all went. I expected to have to break up more fights, but all the dogs played well and none got toy aggressive or treat aggressive all though we lost a few stuffies and gave out quite a few treats. We did attempt to prevent any fights though with the cake and had each parent feed it to their own dog.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

How cute!!!!

Happy Birthday Athena!!!









Looks like a great party!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a cute party!! glad the dogs enjoyed themselves


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like a lotta fun!! Happy Birthday Athena!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Athena!
Just like when you have a party for toddlers, they take over the presents and fight over the treats! Looked like a good time had by all!


----------



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

haha...it was a great party. Althoguh the parents turned it into their very own beer fest (we went through a lot of beer too).


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

HAPPY B DAY TO THE B DAY GIRL!


----------



## cocokiss (Dec 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ATHENA! Looks like you've had a great party!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh that is the cutest thing! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ATHENA!!! You look so precious in your birthday hat!!! Those are just the cutest pics! What a great idea to have a doggie party!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Looks like the people enjoyed the party as much as the furkids!









Happy birthday, Athena!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kr_eganhaha...it was a great party. Althoguh the parents turned it into their very own beer fest (we went through a lot of beer too).


i was gonna say, looks like the humans had lots of fun, too.

wtg, girl, you throw a mean party
















oh yea...









<span style='font-size: 20pt'>*<span style="color: #993399">HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ATHEA</span>*</span>


----------



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, the parents definately ended up having as much fun as the dogs (a case of bear and 2 bottles of wine fun). I was the DPW, designated puppy watcher though so I stuck to diet coke. lol

People said we were crazy, I think I'm starting to believe them.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

All the pups will want to come to Athena's next party. Be careful when you leave the house.

You may come home to a unsupervised dog party!


----------



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

Haha, we already have trouble going for walks because Athena always drags us to everyone's buildings. Our complex consists of 20+ buildings and all the dogs at the party live in our complex.

Watch out if one of the dogs is out at the same time, both sets of owners get dragged across the street for some play time, whether we want it or not.

I'm sure if she could, Athena would call all her friends over al lthe time, she loves her friends.

We call it the GSD mafia and the yorkie and golden retriever are the hired goons.


----------

